# Going out. Getting sick.



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

When I get around people, I start to feel sick very suddenly. Tonight I went to my friends graduation parties and I was getting sick. When I go to the store, I start to feel sick waiting in line. When I get back to my car I start to feel okay, and when I'm at home I feel good. But does anyone else get this way? What do you do? Is this anxiety? Medication recommendations?? Please help. THANKS!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

if by sick you mean getting d, i get the same way sometimes.. i think half the time it's because i get myself worked up over worrying about what could happen, the other half it genuinely is ibs flaring up.the only thing i really do now for it is make sure i have immodium on me and a bottle of water. i'll even take one immodium before i leave just in case. if i know i'm going somewhere that will take a while i eat bland foods for the day or two before hand.i hope that helps some.


----------



## Burton73 (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes its anxiety most likely. I have it too. I think its a big factor in my IBS. Just so you know that your not alone. Theres alot of anti anxiety meds you can go on if you talk to your doc. I personally havent and dont want to but probably should.


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

It's definitely anxiety -- I get the same thing, although it's not as bad as it used to be. Usually it happened to me when I faced a situation where I had an attack, and had no immediate 'out' to solve the problem -- after that I'd start feeling queezy when confronted with the same situation, which led to the same thing happening.I guess the best thing to do is to practice relaxation techniques -- deep breathing, practice yoga, etc. It will help calm you down on the inside and make it easier to deal with these situations.


----------



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

I can totally relate. Every single time I have plans to go out, right before I'm suppose to leave I panic and start to feel sick. Lots of times I cancel my plans and stay home - and of course as soon as I cancel the plans I feel fine. I hate it!! My friends are sick of my lame excuses so I've really drifted apart from a lot of them. The same thing happens with school. I've missed so many classes. I haven't figured out a way to control this so if you do please let me know!!


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

have you tried the hypnotherapy cds? www.ibsaudioprogram100.com i haven't started them (trying to control gastritis and get that solved first) though i do have them. they do have a lot of success and have been used by many.of course you can also go to your doc to get meds, which i'm trying that too.amy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Isn't it weird, ive been really ill with my IBS recently, and as soon as i went sick from work i started feeling a whole load better! LOL.Sods law its called i beleive. Nikki


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

The same thing has happened with distancing myself from good friends, the circle of people I surround myself with has gotten significantly smaller. I'm down to family, doctors, and a very frustrated boyfriend. I haven't tried hypotherapy. Thank you, that's a really good idea. If it works for you, please tell me!!


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

OH AND TO ADD...I feel like a such a fool when I feel sick, and ruin whatever I have planned with whoever, because I get back in the car or to the house and I start to feel better. If I'm by myself, no big deal, but when I'm with or around people I feel really lame.


----------



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not the only one!!!!!! I've been doing the same thing for the past several months and I agree that most of the time its anxiety-induced. I'll look forward to something and then, as the time approaches, I start worrying that something will go wrong and I'll get sick and then I end up feeling sick and staying home and missing out. It's awful! I also end up feeling incredibly stupid and guilty when I end up being okay, like I'm an awful person and a bad friend. I'm going to order Mike Mahoney's cds and see if they can help me with my anxiety. I've considered seeing another therapist, but since that would involve leaving the house, I'd probably end up making myself sick over it - sigh. Glad to know I'm not the only recluse, though!


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

Absolutely anxiety, nice to see again that I am not alone!!!Anxiety is the basis of my IBS, I know this! I will be fine all day at home, the second my mind realises, 'hang on, she is getting ready to go out, right let's put a stop to this...' then bam, I am in the bathroom, I am totally sick of this and barely go out socially. When I go home to visit my mum and dad, I feel so relaxed I will have no problems the whole time I am there, but when it comes to getting in the car and coming back, an attack will start. I am starting my cognitive behaviour therapy next week, and this will help me combat the problem, it will be using exposure therapy whereby I will be facing my fears/anxiety and hopefully over time there will be no fear (because rationally there is nothing to be anxious about) and hey presto I will be better. It is going to take a lot of work and I will be facing some pretty tricky situations when it comes down to it, but whoever mentioned escaping is correct, as soon as I feel ill I leg it home to 'safety' and am fine.Try some relaxation techniques, I have just started yoga as well in an effort to chill out. Have a look at the CBT forums as well, they have been very helpful to me.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Sparkle! I'm the same! Any situation where a loo isnt easily accessible makes me need to go, usually i manage, especially if i'm on my own. I'm fine if i know the car is nearby, or if im at home. usually okay in pubs too, just when we get back to single loo houses for a late nighter


----------



## asXtheXsunXsets (Aug 15, 2003)

yeah,i used to be the sme way ... made plans to go out and then i got sick. Canceled them or came home and i felt better. I just got myself so worked up and i made MYSELF sick. Now i feel a lot better not worrying about it. Worse case is I soil myself ... yeah ... not fun but it wont kill me and it's something to laugh about later. It's not happened yet but i just try not to worry about it.-matt


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

It's interesting to know you all experience the anxiety too! I wonder if it's anxiety that's causing our symptoms (or at least making them worse), or if we're anxious becase of our symptoms.Sometimes I get so nervous and worked up I feel like I'm going to be sick. My stomach gets in knots and I get really C- like i feel like I have to go, but can't. Anyone else have this?For some reason I also feel like I have to chew gum. It distracts me and calms me down- sort of like how some people smoke cigarettes to calm down. However, the gum causes me to take in more air which makes me bloated and makes me burp a lot.I keep wondering if I have an anxiety disorder or something. It's so scary, isn't it?Also, do any of you girls find that having your period makes your symptoms worse?


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

yes, my symptoms definately get worse around my period. I find that my stomach pain (if i dont take my meds) will make my cramps alot worse. I hate taking painkillers but its sometimes the only thing that will help.Its a relief to find that im not the only one finding anxiety attacks a problem. This year i took one during an exam and i was so scared i would have to walk out 30 minutes into it. I had to think of something really relaxing (going on holiday







) to stop me panicking and feeling sick. Luckily it subsided and i was ok but i seem to take panic/anxiety attacks more often now (because im constantly scared i will take one - ironic really!) and i fly alot these days and now getting on a plane is a real problem (will the loo be empty when i need it







)My GP recommended relaxation/breathing exercises but im thinking of taking up yoga or something. has anyone else tried it? lnxchx


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey stayshome. i feel the same exact way. when me and my friends plan to do something because we rarely ever see eachother, i dissappoint them. its due to ibs. i hate it. now, they hardly ask me if i want to go hang out. it sucks. i used to be the life of the party, now im rarely there.


----------



## watsontaylor (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey,New here so I thought I would jump in on this post since you all seem to be telling my story!! I have not been diagnosed with IBS, but after a lot of research I am heading to the dr. soon.I'll give you a quick background. I have always had "stomach issues", but the day of my wedding in May it really set in. I was terribly nervous and was sick to my stomach and such, but as soon as the ceremony started I was ok. On to the honeymoon......my poor husband must have had to stop about a billion times on the way to the hotel (which was 1/2 way to our destinaton, bc I was sleepy and tired of dealing with the constant stopping). We start the next morning to our honeymoon suite and again he had to stop a million times on the way. The whole week on the HM we didn't hardly go anywhere (and not b/c we were doing "newlywed" things) but b/c I didn't want to get trapped where there was no bathroom or ride in the car for a long period of time.And from them on, my stomach and nerves have been a mess. Everytime I go somewhere I freak out and think I am going to have D. I am so embarassed to ask friends to stop over and over on a roadtrip. I avoid going places if at all possible, and feel like a freak for staying at home all the time. So far school hasn't been a problem for me, since I am usually trying to concentrate on lectures. But as soon as I get in the car to drive the hour home, I start panicing again.I think I jsut need hugs!!


----------



## AlexAsherSears (Sep 29, 2003)

At twenty five, I have now spent 11 years dancing a wicked dance with IBS-D and Panic DIsorder. WIth the panic I am such a textbook case it is embarassing...though years of behavioral therapy have helped. Fortunately, here in LA is one of the best phobia treatment programs (UCLA) and I have has wonderful support. Regardless, I have a first date with this guy on Thursday and have already made a mental list opf a hundred ways to get out of it. I'm freaked to go out, to need a bathroom, that I won't be able to find a bathroom, that I'll find one and it will be full of people (does anyone else freak out about other people around???)...on top of this, my IBS has been in an uproar about a month. I am so close to cancelling and just staying in to watch Will & Grace.


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Alexazandra, hey, Thursday is a great night for NBC, so I'm sure he wouldn't be TOO disappointed...Hehehe...I'm just kidding. Maybe you should plan on going somewhere that's close or that you know well...(well enough to know where the restrooms are)...It's always hard to be around new people, but I hope you go on your date and that it goes really well!!


----------

